# Canada Student Visa



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi,

My brother would like to get enrolled "*this year*" in (any) Canadian / Ontario university on bachelor's level. Can anyone please advise what universities have admissions open and give a brief overview of what process takes how much time and if it's possible to get the process done by the end of this year? Please note that due to some family circumstances, he has to leave *this year* for Canada.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your brother is about 6 months too late for getting into a university _anywhere_ in Canada this year.

Admission applications for the 2017/2018 academic year were due at the beginning of the year (January/February) and early admission letters (for the best academically gifted students) would go out in March/April ands then regular acceptance letters would have gone out in April/May. Waitlisted students (students who meet the basic admission requirements but whose grades are not high enough to earn a place) would also have received their "waitlist status" letters at this time as well... the waitlist will be quite significant.

Competition is _extremely_ fierce to get a spot at university, so all spots will be occupied either by the early admission/regular admission students or those on the waitlist.


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your brother is about 6 months too late for getting into a university _anywhere_ in Canada this year.
> 
> Admission applications for the 2017/2018 academic year were due at the beginning of the year (January/February) and early admission letters (for the best academically gifted students) would go out in March/April ands then regular acceptance letters would have gone out in April/May. Waitlisted students (students who meet the basic admission requirements but whose grades are not high enough to earn a place) would also have received their "waitlist status" letters at this time as well... the waitlist will be quite significant.
> 
> Competition is _extremely_ fierce to get a spot at university, so all spots will be occupied either by the early admission/regular admission students or those on the waitlist.


Thanks for your reply. 

1) If he has lost Sep-17 session, is it possible to get admission in Jan-18?

2) I saw at OUAC website, there are still some universities that are showing Enrolment as Sep-17 and are taking applications. Can you please explain what does that mean?

3) Did I hear it right from someone that sessions ONLY start once a year in September? Do any universities offer classes starting in Jan? If so, can you please name some?

Thanks heaps again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

These are the "Important Dates to Remember" for the University of Toronto and as you can see, your brother is too late for this academic year.

Although that link is specific for the University of Toronto, all of the major universities across Canada (UBC, Simon Fraser University, University of Calgary, University of Alberta, University of Saskatchewan, University of Manitoba, Concordia University, McMaster University, University of Ottawa, McGill, Université du Québec à Montréal etc) will have similar timetables as well.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

... 



muhammad_1990 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1) If he has lost Sep-17 session, is it possible to get admission in Jan-18?
> He's likely too late for that as well... most universities only have a September intake and if there is a January intake, competition for spots will be fierce.
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother would like to get enrolled "*this year*" in (any) Canadian / Ontario university on bachelor's level.



You do not just enroll, you have to be admitted first. And at this point it would be almost impossible to be admitted for this year.

Considering that you are in Pakistan, and that the Pakistani education system is nowhere near as good as the Canadian system, it is unlikely that he would receive an offer of admission anyway.




> Can anyone please advise what universities have admissions open



You expect us to list every university in Canada that might have enrollment open? And do you expect us to research and list every program that each university offers that might have space available? Why would we do that when you can look that up yourself?




> give a brief overview of what process takes how much time and if it's possible to get the process done by the end of this year?



You apply and they decide whether to admit you, that is the process. And the end of this year is irrelevant because school starts up again in September, just eight weeks from now.




> Please note that due to some family circumstances, he has to leave *this year* for Canada.



So your brother has no real desire to come to Canada, to learn anything specific in one of our universities,and no real desire to attend one of our universities but simply wants to get out of Pakistan for some nebulous reason?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1) If he has lost Sep-17 session, is it possible to get admission in Jan-18?



Only some programs accept January admission. But it is probably too late for that because the admissions process is a long one, and even longer for overseas students who require student visas, and anyone applying from within Canada for January admission will be doing so right now.




> 2) I saw at OUAC website, there are still some universities that are showing Enrolment as Sep-17 and are taking applications. Can you please explain what does that mean?



What explanation is needed? It is very simple - they are still accepting applications for some programs. But those will be from Canadian students who can go through the process quickly, not from international students whose applications will take much longer.

In addition, since the Pakistani education system is nowhere near as good as the Canadian system what makes yout hink he would even be accepted into a Canadian university?





> 3) Did I hear it right from someone that sessions ONLY start once a year in September?


That is true for many, if not most, programs.





> Do any universities offer classes starting in Jan?


It has nothing to do with the university and everything to do with the individual programs.




> If so, can you please name some?


No. Why would we go to all the effort of researching something that you can research yourself?


----------

